# Things we learned on our first ED



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

cagambler said:


> The nav system allowed me to focus on the driving and the scenery and my wife to enjoy the scenery. Neither of us ever needed to have our head down figuring out a map. We could have gotten from city to city without the nav, but it would have been stressful to find Hotel Greif in old town Bolzano, Italy, the Goldstar Hotel in Nice, France, or the Holiday Inn in old town Feldkirch, Austria, all arriving after dark, without the nav.


That's what I'm thinking. I've read tons of stores about how nav is helpful on ED. Although I can read maps and direct parents very well (I have a good sense of direction), I'm worried about the language barrier in smaller, older towns. Also, it's nice to be able to focus on other things besides "ok, 2 more exits to go" or "when can I make a U-turn". Whether my parents decide to fork over $1,910 for nav is their choice.


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

cagambler said:


> The nav system allowed me to focus on the driving and the scenery and my wife to enjoy the scenery. Neither of us ever needed to have our head down figuring out a map. We could have gotten from city to city without the nav, but it would have been stressful ........


I couldn't agree more. I can't imagine driving around Rome without it.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

NAV saves time for more vacationing.


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

cagambler said:


> 11. The Munich public transportation ticket purchase machines have no instructions in English. The partner ticket saves a little for even two people, but good luck in figuring out which button to select.


Thank you...I thought I was the only one.


----------



## northernlights (Aug 31, 2006)

be-em-veh-808 said:


> It's great to hear that you found the Nav useful and beneficial. Any Nav system, whether BMW OEM or portable unit, or even a Microsoft laptop PC version will provide lots of benefits.
> 
> However, for those who are on the fence about spending almost $2K for the BMW OEM system, or ~$500-800 for a portable unit, or don't care for the iDrive, I would point out that you'll do just fine thorughout Europe without any Nav systems. Maps will do. I got by without any Nav systems, and I'm sure there are many others who have as well. I would say it's a "nice to have" and not a "Must"


I agree to a degree with above. I did order navigation with the car and found it INVALUABLE. I am very good at maps (was an ambulance driver in a former life) and I thought the streets were very difficult to navigate. Many signs, round-abouts, and very very few streets seemed to be perpendicular to one another or laid out in a user friendly manner (remember everything is older in Europe than the US). I cannot tell you how helpful the BMW navigation was. It was HIGHLY HIGHLY accurate. It would even comment to go straight the second you got to a point you coudln't get back on the highway. Amazing accuracy!! I have a portable Garmin GPS that is brand new and it is no where near as accurate as the BMW system. It is always REACTIVE. The BMW navigation anticipates where you are going by the direction your tires are being turned and is PROACTIVE to stay on track. The track information system worked very well but only outside of Munich (no reception in Munich?) and rerouted us around a closed road, accident, etc. If you are even close to being on the fence for Navigation, by all means GET IT! It will save you invaluable time and aggravation. Germany specifically has soo many signs you have to process many different things and the navigation takes some stress out of being 1) in a foreign country 2) not speaking German/Austrian 3)new types of signs 4) getting to your destination accident free.


----------



## Lorch92 (Dec 5, 2004)

Excellent post, with some really good points. As for Lufthansa, it really is the only way to fly! :thumbup:


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

northernlights said:


> I agree to a degree with above. I did order navigation with the car and found it INVALUABLE. I am very good at maps (was an ambulance driver in a former life) and I thought the streets were very difficult to navigate. Many signs, round-abouts, and very very few streets seemed to be perpendicular to one another or laid out in a user friendly manner (remember everything is older in Europe than the US). I cannot tell you how helpful the BMW navigation was. It was HIGHLY HIGHLY accurate. It would even comment to go straight the second you got to a point you coudln't get back on the highway. Amazing accuracy!! I have a portable Garmin GPS that is brand new and it is no where near as accurate as the BMW system. It is always REACTIVE. The BMW navigation anticipates where you are going by the direction your tires are being turned and is PROACTIVE to stay on track. The track information system worked very well but only outside of Munich (no reception in Munich?) and rerouted us around a closed road, accident, etc. If you are even close to being on the fence for Navigation, by all means GET IT! It will save you invaluable time and aggravation. Germany specifically has soo many signs you have to process many different things and the navigation takes some stress out of being 1) in a foreign country 2) not speaking German/Austrian 3)new types of signs 4) getting to your destination accident free.


I totally agree with your post. When at 2 am you try to get from Monte Carlo to Nice - good luck using map. Even with Navy I get lost few times, some time I had feeling that women voice really scream at me - TURN RIGHT, YOU SHMAK!!!! :rofl:


----------



## cagambler (Sep 17, 2006)

First attempt to upload a picture follows:

November 2, 2006, south of Munich on the way to Italy, wondering if I should have purchased the winter tires


----------



## adgrant (Aug 13, 2003)

northernlights said:


> I agree to a degree with above. I did order navigation with the car and found it INVALUABLE. I am very good at maps (was an ambulance driver in a former life) and I thought the streets were very difficult to navigate. Many signs, round-abouts, and very very few streets seemed to be perpendicular to one another or laid out in a user friendly manner (remember everything is older in Europe than the US). I cannot tell you how helpful the BMW navigation was. It was HIGHLY HIGHLY accurate. It would even comment to go straight the second you got to a point you coudln't get back on the highway. Amazing accuracy!! I have a portable Garmin GPS that is brand new and it is no where near as accurate as the BMW system. It is always REACTIVE. The BMW navigation anticipates where you are going by the direction your tires are being turned and is PROACTIVE to stay on track. The track information system worked very well but only outside of Munich (no reception in Munich?) and rerouted us around a closed road, accident, etc. If you are even close to being on the fence for Navigation, by all means GET IT! It will save you invaluable time and aggravation. Germany specifically has soo many signs you have to process many different things and the navigation takes some stress out of being 1) in a foreign country 2) not speaking German/Austrian 3)new types of signs 4) getting to your destination accident free.


I agree completely with your comments, particularly those about the Garmin vs the built-in NAV system. The BMW NAV is expensive but worth the extra cost I feel.

It is also important for people to remember that asking for directions in a foreign country is not always possible unless you speak the language.

OTOH if you can fly into somewhere like Bostonwithout ever visiting there before, rent a car, and then navigate around the city with out asking for directions, you might do fine without a NAV.


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

Glad you enjoyed your trip, and thanks for the pointers.



cagambler said:


> 15. Don't go out of your way to get the Austrian vignette road tax sticker. As you near the Austrian border, every gas station along the Autobahn has them.
> 
> 16. Don't get the Switzerland vignet road tax sticker ahead of time. The border crossing sells them without even having to get out of your car. 30 Euros.


Item 16 may not be more efficient, as we bought both in Lindau at the same time, along with a pair of reflective vests. Also, headlight use in the daytime is mandatory in Austria.


----------



## dholding (Aug 6, 2006)

northernlights said:


> I agree to a degree with above. I did order navigation with the car and found it INVALUABLE. I am very good at maps (was an ambulance driver in a former life) and I thought the streets were very difficult to navigate. Many signs, round-abouts, and very very few streets seemed to be perpendicular to one another or laid out in a user friendly manner (remember everything is older in Europe than the US). I cannot tell you how helpful the BMW navigation was. It was HIGHLY HIGHLY accurate. It would even comment to go straight the second you got to a point you coudln't get back on the highway. Amazing accuracy!! I have a portable Garmin GPS that is brand new and it is no where near as accurate as the BMW system. It is always REACTIVE. The BMW navigation anticipates where you are going by the direction your tires are being turned and is PROACTIVE to stay on track. The track information system worked very well but only outside of Munich (no reception in Munich?) and rerouted us around a closed road, accident, etc. If you are even close to being on the fence for Navigation, by all means GET IT! It will save you invaluable time and aggravation. Germany specifically has soo many signs you have to process many different things and the navigation takes some stress out of being 1) in a foreign country 2) not speaking German/Austrian 3)new types of signs 4) getting to your destination accident free.


Nav is also helpful at night when it is difficult to see street names, and you don't have to drive with a light on inside the car to read the map which is also distracting.


----------



## northernlights (Aug 31, 2006)

nivki89 said:


> I totally agree with your post. When at 2 am you try to get from Monte Carlo to Nice - good luck using map. Even with Navy I get lost few times, some time I had feeling that women voice really scream at me - TURN RIGHT, YOU SHMAK!!!! :rofl:


That's funny, I had the same feeling. She was very kind though. I can't tell you how many times I got the message of "your destination is in a vehicle restricted area." and she still found a way for me to get in there without going the wrong way on an einbahnstrasse.


----------



## fidozoom (Dec 28, 2004)

be-em-veh-808 said:


> It's great to hear that you found the Nav useful and beneficial. Any Nav system, whether BMW OEM or portable unit, or even a Microsoft laptop PC version will provide lots of benefits.
> 
> However, for those who are on the fence about spending almost $2K for the BMW OEM system, or ~$500-800 for a portable unit, or don't care for the iDrive, I would point out that you'll do just fine thorughout Europe without any Nav systems. Maps will do. I got by without any Nav systems, and I'm sure there are many others who have as well. I would say it's a "nice to have" and not a "Must"


A Nav (any kind) is absolutely necessary in Europe. We were there for 15 days around Germany and France with the car. The biggest benefit is auto rerouting - priceless when driving in old cities with lots of construction. Also most maps don't show one way roads. Agreed you can get by with maps but you will be spending a lot of time wasted on that and while on a vacation, time is the most valuable thing.


----------



## usama (Aug 9, 2006)

*Nav*

We got lost trying to find our hotel after arriving in Florence after midnight. We had a map but you have to know your own location and direction for it to be of any use. That's not easy when there are few visible street signs (i.e., street names painted on the sides of buildings are often not lit) and street names can change every couple of blocks.
I would have gladly paid $2K for Nav right then and there. We were fortunate to find a woman who didn't speak English but understood enough of my high school Spanish to get us oriented on our map.

Not getting Nav is the only regret I have about my ED car.


----------



## cagambler (Sep 17, 2006)

Here's what a vehicle cargo ship looks like, and the shipping timetable we've experienced so far:

Dropped off car at Munich office of Harms with Thomas on November 10
Found out from Thomas on November 20 that the car would be on Hual Africa
Using aislive.com found the ship off Amsterdam heading for Bremerhaven
Finally a few hours ago it left Bremerhaven
It is scheduled to arrive in Port Hueneme in Oxnard, California on December 12
The ship cruising speed is 20 knots, so it should have no problem getting there by then.


----------



## be-em-veh-808 (Apr 29, 2005)

fidozoom said:


> A Nav (any kind) is absolutely necessary in Europe. ... Agreed you can get by with maps but you will be spending a lot of time wasted on that and while on a vacation, time is the most valuable thing.


1. Absolutly necessary? Or You can get by with maps? Which one is it?
:tsk: :tsk: :tsk:

2. I actually enjoyed my time while I got lost. I lost my sense of direction/way, not my time.


----------



## fidozoom (Dec 28, 2004)

be-em-veh-808 said:


> 1. Absolutly necessary? Or You can get by with maps? Which one is it?
> :tsk: :tsk: :tsk: /QUOTE]
> 
> Alrite fine - if one of the rules to post on this board is perfect english: its absolutely necessary if you want to have a stress free vacation. You can get by with maps but that will introduce stress. happy?
> ...


----------



## adgrant (Aug 13, 2003)

be-em-veh-808 said:


> 2. I actually enjoyed my time while I got lost. I lost my sense of direction/way, not my time.


Why even bother with maps then?


----------



## be-em-veh-808 (Apr 29, 2005)

adgrant said:


> Why even bother with maps then?


Exactly!

Thanks for the tip!!!!

:thumbup:


----------



## be-em-veh-808 (Apr 29, 2005)

fidozoom said:


> be-em-veh-808 said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Absolutly necessary? Or You can get by with maps? Which one is it?
> ...


----------



## jon330cic (Jul 30, 2005)

be-em-veh-808 said:


> It's great to hear that you found the Nav useful and beneficial. Any Nav system, whether BMW OEM or portable unit, or even a Microsoft laptop PC version will provide lots of benefits.
> 
> However, for those who are on the fence about spending almost $2K for the BMW OEM system, or ~$500-800 for a portable unit, or don't care for the iDrive, I would point out that you'll do just fine thorughout Europe without any Nav systems. Maps will do. I got by without any Nav systems, and I'm sure there are many others who have as well. I would say it's a "nice to have" and not a "Must"


Getting from point A to point B is not that hard with maps and/or directions printed out from Michelin prior to departure, but the most fun we've had on ED trips is having the freedom to spontaneously divert down an interesting-looking country road - not having a care in the world about getting lost and knowing that when we were done exploring the Nav system would get us back on track to our destination.

We always lease these BMWs, so we're really only paying for about 1/3 of the $2K over 3 years anyway. The added freedom and enjoyment we've gotten while in Europe with the car, for me, is worth the extra $20/mo or so in the lease payment, nevermind all the times we've used the Nav system back home for the next 3 years.


----------



## dean2c (Apr 15, 2007)

*train ticket machines*

At least one in a bank of ticket machines at most stations has a button to switch displayed language. I didn't realize it (since it's labeled in German) until, at the airport as I struggled to figure out what buttons to push, a woman reached over my shoulder and tapped the "flag" button until the display was in English. I felt like a moron to have not known the button's function, but I was obviously not the first confused tourist she'd seen.

You still need the ring maps and an idea of where you'll need to travel, but it makes things a lot easier to figure out.

Once it's displaying in English, you can push any ticket button to display the features/rules of that ticket -- all before putting in any money or credit card.


----------



## M FUNF (Apr 2, 2008)

In 35 years of traveling around Europe with maps and with a navigation system the navigation system wins every time. It allows for more relaxed travel and gets you to places easily that require serious map skills, additionally to have a useful map it needs to be in the 1:150,000 range. That requires a number of maps that take up a lot of space in the car and require proper refolding for usefulness. For our last trip we used the nav system and backed it up with maps to get the Alpenstrasse correctly and some other areas that we wanted to get a closer look at. Also if you take a laptop computer (PC) get a copy of Microsofts Autoroute 2006 or later it helps with planning and can be used as a nav system back up if you get the GPS version. We used it to decide on our routes for the next day as we had very few hard reservations and just wanted to travel and enjoy.


----------



## adgrant (Aug 13, 2003)

M FUNF said:


> An additonal comment on the navigation system is to set the screen display in the perspective or direction of travel modes that way when you look at the screen or your navigator looks at the screen the direction of the next turn or exit from a roundabout is wbvious with out having to think about it. North up may be fine if you can think backwards at speed but it does present a mental calculation that may be dangerous. On our last trip the driver insisted north up was the way to go until he went the wrong way several times. As an old C-130 navigator heading up was for me the only way to go and in Europe it only makes sense.


I always set My NAVs to North Up mode. I find direction of travel too confusing. North Up works very well with the BMW system because you can show a mini-map of the intersection in a different window.


----------

